# Totalled SE-R, What now?



## iforc (Jun 16, 2006)

So, this happened... It is definitely totalled. But I would really like to repair it. I spent a whole summer on the sound system and it is an SE-R with only 80k miles on it.








I think the frame might be bent and I don't really know where to go or how to go about getting that fixed. Like finding a body shop etc. Or finding out if it is the frame or not.










I am basically broke and am wondering if it is going to better to cut my losses and try to sale it.

I know that I only have questions to offer and rarely and answers...

Does anyone have any ideas or direction?


----------



## mattdc_07 (Aug 3, 2008)

this is just me but it looks like the whole front of the frame is bent toward the passanger side, and let me tell u for experience I rebuilt my 98 after a sandwich between two cars and it is not worth it i am always having to line the front end and the car goes though struts in about the time I go though a cartoon of cigerites, and to me once something like that happens there realy aint no use in trying to make a daily driver out of it, and mine is soon to be striped and scraped as soon as a get another one.


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

part out... make money dont loose any...


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

Buy another one and use that one for parts.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

why do you say its totaled?
buy some used parts, get the bumper mounts fixed/ pulled out 
put the parts on yourself
paint the bumper if its not black....


----------



## iforc (Jun 16, 2006)

IanH said:


> why do you say its totaled?
> buy some used parts, get the bumper mounts fixed/ pulled out
> put the parts on yourself
> paint the bumper if its not black....


Because the frame is bent and the car is only worth Tops 3k and thats not wrecked. Lights, paint, realignment, grill, bumper, and whatever else... I mean I don't know how much it would take to realign, the rest might not be that bad, IF nothing major is wrong with mechanical stuff.


----------



## iforc (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey thanks for the responses by the way!


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Get a better picture of the front. Looks seriously crooked.


----------



## blkbird (Sep 1, 2008)

it looks bend, just look closer at the front driver side bumper support. Part it out


----------



## iforc (Jun 16, 2006)

ha ha ok let me wash it fix the front end then I will send you a better picture... Jk I don't know how I could get a "better" picture.


----------



## iforc (Jun 16, 2006)

hhhhh yeah thats what I am leaning towards


----------



## iforc (Jun 16, 2006)

*Parting out*



sinning said:


> part out... make money dont loose any...


Ok well, thats very intimidating... Any tips? I am not ripping that engine out unless I know I can sale it. I had a great sound system, i do need to get that out of there.


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

your gauge cluster has a tach, right? If it's a m/t (and i'm expecting it is), then let me see a pic of it. i might be willing to buy that off of you if you're going to part it out. mine doesn't have a tach and i want one.


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

you could go on craigslist.com and post up that your parting out your car... post some things that you know could be sold things that you wont have any need for.. for example your chairs, rims lights doors what ever didnt break from the accident.. you can also say that the engine and tranny is for sale but the only way to get it is if they pull it out themselfs and give them some type of discount... negotiate the price for everything you sell....


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

Radiator still good?


----------



## iforc (Jun 16, 2006)

Jdoggsc said:


> your gauge cluster has a tach, right? If it's a m/t (and i'm expecting it is), then let me see a pic of it. i might be willing to buy that off of you if you're going to part it out. mine doesn't have a tach and i want one.


This might be a dumb question but you mean you want to see it pulled out right? It does have a tac though. I will get you a pic soon.


----------



## iforc (Jun 16, 2006)

sinning said:


> you could go on craigslist.com and post up that your parting out your car... post some things that you know could be sold things that you wont have any need for.. for example your chairs, rims lights doors what ever didnt break from the accident.. you can also say that the engine and tranny is for sale but the only way to get it is if they pull it out themselfs and give them some type of discount... negotiate the price for everything you sell....


Wow that was a very helpful post very instructional and direct, I appreciate it!


----------



## iforc (Jun 16, 2006)

*Radiator*



zacward said:


> Radiator still good?


As far as I know. it was not hit or damaged and there are no leaks or anything. I have driven around the block several times... I do have some pics although I don't know if they would help.


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

yes, pic of cluster pulled out, please.


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

so what's the story on your SE-R? you gonna fix it, sell it as-is? or part it out? I could use that cluster, if you're going to part it out!


----------



## iforc (Jun 16, 2006)

I am going to try and part it out. I do have the cluster and all is well with it.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

by the pic's... its an easy fix. I wish your were local, I would buy it!


----------



## iforc (Jun 16, 2006)

I have a few more pics and can take more if you want to look at something closer


----------



## iforc (Jun 16, 2006)

yeah if I had any money... I originally wanted to fix it for the challenge and the experience. But it is totalled and I have plenty of other things I need to "invest" in. You know?


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

hey are you still willing to sell me that cluster? I sent you a couple PM's last week and haven't heard back from you yet.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Jdoggsc said:


> hey are you still willing to sell me that cluster? I sent you a couple PM's last week and haven't heard back from you yet.


yes this tach will work but you do know this is for the SR20, the 1.6 tach is from a 200SX SE model.
I got mine for $50 on car-parts.com


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Check out my SE-R write off pics .....

http://www.nissanforums.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=6101&cat=3


----------



## iforc (Jun 16, 2006)

Jdoggsc said:


> hey are you still willing to sell me that cluster? I sent you a couple PM's last week and haven't heard back from you yet.


absolutely


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

awesome. pm sent.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Made some room so PM's are now not full, please try again.


----------



## Kevinmor24 (Jun 30, 2008)

how much do you want for the brake set-up


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

sorry my SE-R went bye bye last fall...


----------



## iforc (Jun 16, 2006)

i donated the car


----------

